# D. Gray-Man: Under the Shadow of the Rapture



## Tyrael (Mar 17, 2009)

*D Gray-Man: Under the Shadow of the Rapture*​
GMs: Serp, Shin_Yagami and Tyrael; all questions should be redirected to the OOC thread, as linked below.

Rules:

-Be courteous and friendly to your RPers (of course, IC you are allowed to be as evil as you want).

-No Godmodding

-All OOC goes here.

Have fun people.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

"I smell an Akuma." A voice speaks out. "I smell it too brother." A second voice similar to the voice speaks. "Then.. We should find it.""And Eradicate it." Two men, with long spiked blonde hair, a black leather outfit and torn capes walk into a small town. "There is no need to worry dear citizens!" One of them shouts. "MY NAMES SHOU! THIS IS MY BROTHER KENTO!" they bow. *"WE'RE HERE TO DESTROY EVIL!" *the two throw their hands into the air. The towns people look at them like they are idiots. "....." The two just blink. "Good intro!" Kento highfives shou.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

Headquarters

We focus upon a boy sitting behind a desk, labcoat on and he  was sipping from his coffee cup.His addiction to caffeine was a terrible one for an insomniac like him since it only worsened his condition but he couldn't help himself.Without looking he was filling out a form, standard issue after doing a Innocence check-up, Gamma himself was focusing on his cloud shaped Golem but for the parasitic Innocence it wasn't needed to look at the paper he was writing on.

He had seen the form more then enough times, and only one time was needed, to know where the spaces where, at which location and how many inches away from the space before, to know _where_ to fill in _what_ without looking at the document.When he was finally done he took off his lab coat and after hanging it on his chair,he placed the document in a specific place of the chaos that was his desk.Which only he could make sense out of and the boy got up and headed out.He had a meeting and though he never bothered to take a look at an clock he was sure that he had exactly those 12 minutes he needed to arrive on his destination.His brain was capable of keeping track of so many things, and all perfectly without even the slightest error.

Upon arriving there he discovered he wasn't the first to arrive, though that was usually an impossibility since he always arrived on time, Gamma had learned that this exorcist was deadly serious and the kind of person that would show up earlier then expected, though always expecting the other to show up right on the designated time or else........Yes, not a real friendly fellow but Jon was a skilled exorcist and Gamma's designated partner for an unspecified time. Gamma had recently been promoted to field duty, because the war had intensified any capable exorcist was to be prepared for battle.

With Gamma having a Parasitic Innocence he was brilliant, not that having such a type instantly made you brilliant but his kind did.He was born with Innocence for a brain, as if god had created him to be a genius. A perfect memory was one of the benefits and this intelligence made him perfect for the Science division of the Black Order but now he was to hunt Akuma and collect Innocence like most other Innocence users and Gamma would have to gain experience since his skill was currently limited to a highly limited form of telekinesis.

That's where Jojo came in, the marks of battle on this man proved what an experienced warrior this man was, only 21 yet already had many years of akuma hunting experience under his belt. Gamma knew him from doing check ups on this man and his innocence, since Gamma was also an unofficial doctor he also performed occasional medical check ups on the exorcists.

"What's our mission?"Was Jojo's way of greeting."I haven't heard yet, it seems we are currently waiting on a finder to report in."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

With Sho and Kento-

This was their first mission in a while. And yet somehow, the towns people were less then excepting of them. The akuma is here, they can feel it. but no one in town wants to give up any information about the deaths that have been going on. They expected this, They were told to expect this. But it's freaking annoying trying to find an akuma and save a town when no one seems to give a damn!

"GRAH!" Kento kicks a pebble. "Damn it!" Shou tosses a barrel. "Not a single damn person." "Want's to give up any information!" the two brothers were good at completing eachothers sentences. Infact, they completed everything and did everything together. These two were twins, almost exact copies of eachother. There is not a single difference in personality, in voice, in speach, in body language. The only difference is the location of a small mole on their back.

The reason for this is believed to be a rare birth defect, well not really a defect. It's just that the embryo's form in the same spot, with the same cord, getting the exact same blood and genes. Resulting in the same baby being born twice. In laymans terms.. The fancy gibber jabber isn't really what these two are known for so they put it simple.

"Wellp. I gots a plan!" Kento smirked. "Oh, I know exactly what you're thinking." Shou smirked aswell. "Ready my brother?" Kento raised a stick into the air. "Ready my brother!" Shou raised his fist. They both took a deep breath. *"AKUMETSU!!!!" *Kento's stick glew and took the shape of a katana. Shou's body cracked and popped, growing twice in size. His body appearing rather lanky and long.

one of the villagers looks outside his window. "An exorcist...." The man grins. "Good... GOOD... GOOD!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

Sirus was busy at the order training, to his knowledge he was the youngest of the exorcists and was determined not to let anyone down. He was jumping around and swing his sword around hitting the mid air targets. 

"Thats very good there boy, would you care for a partner."

Sirus looked back, it was Solarus, one of the senior exorcists, like Sirus he also used a sword, but his sword was giant buster type sword. The type used in RPG games thougth mainly designed for anti horse combat. 

"Sure!" Answered Sirus, before jumping up and swing down yggdrasil at Solarus. Solarus sword innocence due to its size hindered his speed. But he managed to bring it up fast enough to block the attack.

"Your getting better boy, but if that was an Akuma you would have a bullet in your chest or worse."

Solarus forced Sirus back, and swung at him cutting Yggdrasil in half. But Yggdrasil can heal from being cut in half, faster so if cut by innocence slower if cut by dark matter. Yggdrasil, grew back to normal size the innocence healing the plant cells that made the weapon.

"Well I need to talk to a man about some innocence." He left and made his way through the black order.

-------

Solarus walked into the room, where Jojo and Gamma were standing, he walked over to them.

"Have the finders reported in yet?" he asked Gamma.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamma frowned upon turning around, not that he didn't know who this person was since he recognized the voice, but because of the lack of a greeting."Why it's good to see you too Solarus."Jokingly he added."I'm fine, thank you for asking though, how are you?"Joking aside now he answered the question."No, I'm afraid the finders haven't reported in yet or at least hadn't done so 17 minutes and 42 seconds ago but perhaps we should head back up and see if there are any changes."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi met Sirus a few moments later, and while playing his innocence, beautiful hell, he said "You better be lucky that that sword of yours heals up that fast, because if not, you would have been dead a long time ago, of that I can assure you.  One day, that sword will fail you, you bet your ass it will, and you should pray that you have backup."


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

Solarus wasn't impressed by this mans jokes, he was so smart yet was using sarcasm the lowest show of intelligence.

"No need to be sarcastic Gamma." Gamma sighed and opened his mouth again.
"You I assume you are well? I on the other hand, wanted to know if any new cases of innocence has shown up." 

Gamma turned to Jojo, he liked Joe, he really had a think against parasite users "Oh Joe, how are you, keeping up the good fight ey?" He patted Jojo on the back. Before turning back to Gamma. 

"Perhaps you should go and head back up, someone as smart as you needs not have 2 people accompany you, its not that hard of a task and plus we might hold you back."

Solarus although he didn't like parasite type users, Gamma wasn't the worst of them, but he tried to keep him in his place before he became arrogant and then Solarus really wouldn't like that and might have to do something about it.

------
With Sirus and Aoi.

"Aoi, ha Yggdrasil won't fail me, it made my village immortal for 15 years, this has alot of life left in it. Only dark matter can really but him out of commission."

Sirus pointed his wooden sword at Aoi, "Fancy a fight, but no fancy sound waves, just hand to hand?"

Aoi was an older exorcist, Sirus senior, well everyone was. But Sirus was often picked on, if you could call it that by everyone else, more like looked over, but also getting into fights with.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

"bring it," Aoi says, finishing his song and putting away his innocence.  "Although it is bad to beat down a kid, I cannot ignore a fight.  If you want, I could end this quickly and save you the humiliation.  Despite your age though, I'm sure this'll be some entertainment.  Aoi readied himself.  "come at me, if you can."


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi put his innocence away. Sirus was confused, just then he notice he had worded his thing badly before.

"I meant you can use your bow, just don't use the innocence ability, but oh well hand to hand it is."

Sirus charged at Aoi, swinging a clumsy punch.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi appeared instantly behind Sirus and drove a kick right towards the back of his knee, intending to break Sirus's balance and secure the fight.  "You may be strong, but strength is useless against someone who you can't hit.  Draw your sword, or you will lose quicker than you can say oops."


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

"Arg!" Sirus had forgotten how fast Aoi was, both he and his sound based attacks were speed beasts. 

"I'm not gonna draw my sword, thats cheating and I don't cheat!"

Sirus tried another clumsy kick behind him trying to catch Aoi. Sirus was quite shit at hand and fist fighting so it was to expected he was gonna lose this fight.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi took the kick directly in the face, drew his bow quickly, and placed it right at Sirus's throat, enticing him to draw his sword.  The kick drew a slight bit of blood, but not enough to take Aoi out, even though Aoi wasn't accustomed to taking kicks like these on a regular basis.  "Well I will give you one thing, at your age I could not have hoped to beat you this easily, but luckily that's not the situation here, is it?  Draw your sword so we can have a real fight, or else my bow might slip and cut your wrist and preventing you from holding that sword at all for a few days."


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

"Fuck!" The exclamation came from the fact that he hit Aoi, and then that he drew his bow.

Sirus drew Yggdrasil and quickly swiped it at Aoi. The wooden sword grew in length till it was the size of Sirus himself, the sword was sharp, not sharp enough to cause any deep cuts, it was mainly used against akuma so the innocence factor would really do the work.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi managed to get his bow up just fast enough to block Sirus's blow.  Unfortunatly, Aoi's bow was only powerful when he was using it in conjunction with beautiful hell, and thus, wasn't very useful as a sword, especially for offense.  Aoi was thrown back a few feet and landed soundly.  Sirus's sword style was straight and direct, which was opposite to Aoi's own style, which was flowing and complex, not unlike the notes with which he drew his innocence's abilities.  "Now we have a fight, Sirus.  That is a powerful sword, but experience isn't the only thing separating us, it is simply the level of power that makes us so far apart in ability.  Now, come at me with the full force of your Innocence!" Aoi said as he drew beautiful hell, it's black paint contrasting it's white strings that seemed to radiate an incredibly destructive nature that showed no mercy.


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

"Ok then you asked for it!"

Sirus ran towards Aoi and swung his sword before he was even in reach of Aoi, but mid swing Yggdrasil used its growth ability and extended hoping to nick Aoi with the tip of his sword. 

"And don't patronise me, my sword isn't that powerful against non-akuma its just nigh indestructible."

Aoi drew his innocence the instrument white strings on a black form, it looked deadly.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aoi jumped back, hoping to turn this into a somewhat long-range fight.  Unfortunatly, it was not enough, and he was forced to use his bow to block Sirus's blade.  "That is an amazing ability, it's as if your sword has a mind of it's own."  he said.  "However..."  Aoi plucked one of the strings on Beautiful Hell, sending a concentrated blast of sound directly at Sirus's head.  Aoi was confident that Sirus couldn't block this blast right after a swing like that.  A small amount of blood trickled down Aoi's face, showing that he had not entirely blocked the strike.  This one shot could turn the tide, though.


----------



## Serp (Mar 18, 2009)

The sound wave crashed into Sirus knocking him off guard and causing his head to ring like a bitch.

"My sword has a mind of its own but that skill is all me. And I thought I said no sound attacks, they hurt." 

Sirus snapped off the end of his sword and healed the stub slightly making it normal size and the broken on bits quickly eroded away. And soon were dust blowing in the wind. 

"I really have no way of beating you. Regen wooden sword vs sound waves I who will win."

Sirus sat down on the floor, "I give up, I can't face a loss any worse than this." Sirus was still a kid so this was to an extent good sportsmanship of him.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

The two brothers run through town. "Cause a ruckus." Shou jumps into the air, flips and kicks down a barrel. "And bring out the Akuma." Kento runs up to the barrel and cuts it. "Then." shou breaks a window. "Once." Kento punches a man in the face. "We've." They both kick someone. "Gotten.""The.""Beast.""Out." They do some strange flips while running and punching people. "WE'LL KICK IT'S ASS!!!" They are about to punch someone, but a strange lump forms in his stomach.

"Ah?" They both blink.The lump moves up towards his neck, then a metal tube shoots out of his mouth, Exploding out is... "AKUMA!!!" The cheer. Finally, what they had been hunting in the first place. "We've wrecked the town." Shou grins. "But we've gotten the Akuma out into the open!" They both prepare themselves. "SO LET'S KICK IT'S ASS!"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 18, 2009)

"I assure you that I had every intention of not using my sound waves to win, but if I hadn't, my head would be rolling across the floor no-doubt.  You should be happy, because you were the victor in a way.  A mere whelp like you managed to make me use Beautiful Hell's special ability, I commend you for that."  For the first time, Aoi felt some respect for someone other than himself.  He stored his innocence, walked over to Sirus, and put his hand on his shoulder to commend his skills.  "Perhaps a rematch is in order sometime, yes?"  He said as he walked away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Charming as ever."Gamma sighed upon walking away, he didn't know what Solarus' problem was but Gamma wasn't a brawler kind of person, instead taking pride in being the kind of person that would step back and be the bigger person.Gamma headed back up, on his way to the chief to check whether the finders had reported in already.

Jojo, or Joe as he himself preferred, replied to Solarus with a simple."I guess so."Not that he didn't care for the Buster sword user but Jon didn't care much for socializing at all. It was all work for the exorcist and no play at all.
"This is taking so damn long."Not caring about what the other man might say he dropped down on the floor and started doing push ups, not intending to waste any more valuable time that he could use to get stronger.


----------



## ~Abelish (Mar 18, 2009)

*Kurai enters with attitude*

Kurai walked into the organization as he was to be assigned a mission from the head generals. " I wonder what type of mission I'll get?! I hope I'll be able to face a strong opponent or something!" Kurai thought to himself, with his hands behind his head. He was stopped by one of the technicians, and was given a note.

_"Sorry Kurai that we couldn't meet face to face, but we have been busy with paper work. Your mission is to locate one of the exorcist. Name is Gamma. Please follow him as you begin your training. -Sorry, General"_

"Wow..That's a load of bull..." Kurai said as he began to walk back out the building. "So they have me travel from Africa, to back here for a piece of paper..."


----------



## tgre (Mar 18, 2009)

"AND THAT'S THE EIGHT BALL!"
*"Ah shit."*
"Better luck next time pal."
*"Can't believe I got beaten by a kid."*
*"It's okay... we'll figure him out later."*
"Hehe fellas. Go home safely now!" Erasmus wiped his head with his sleeve, "Another whisky bartender!"
*"Put that light out you little whelp!"*

Erasmus grinned and butted out his cigarette into the bin, "forgot... no smoking inside the bar right?"

"Well, I think I'll finish up for the night." Erasmus slung his pool cue over his shoulder and walked towards the door, "Say hi to Mary for me!"

Outside were the two guys that he had beaten in a game of pool.
*"Now a young little rich kid doesn't need any of that... money you carry around- do you?"*
Erasmus smiled, "I don't want trouble fellas..."
*"Oh but you've already started it!"* The older of the two gave a leery smile, evil and foul, *"I say we-"*
Erasmus held up a hand to silence him, "In 7 seconds... your friend will have that fire hydrant... 200m to your left crush his neck."
The other older man laughed, *"you're telling me that you can pick up that fire hydrant with your frail body... and crush me all in a time 10 seconds?"
*
The two men laughed heartily.
Erasmus joined in, "I don't intend to move at all!"
His face began to turn grey while small crosses appeared along his forehead. It was in the night so the two men hadn't noticed yet.
Erasmus pulled out his pocket-watch, "4... 3... 2... 1-"
*"Nothing's happened ki-"* WHAM.
A fire hydrant had lodged itself ontop of the man's neck as he was toppled over and dying beneath his weight.

"Good-bye." Erasmus gave a cheery smile as the grey hue left him and the cross began to disappear, "I wonder if the "Old Lion" has any decent pool players..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2009)

Gamma walked away and Joe started to do push ups.
"Always on the work out. Thats why when I become a general I would take you onto my personal team." 

If Solarus was to fight Joe, he might win his inoncence was not designed to fight against physical attacks, rather magical and energy based attacks. But Joes sword being only mildly smaller than his own but with added explosive power would be a problem. 

Solarus really respected Joe, and had good things in store for him and Sirus as they grew stronger, the senior exorcist having a soft spot for these younger ones.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 19, 2009)

With Gamma.

The brainiac seemed to have a perfect timing since the chief just hang up the phone and seemed to be getting up, though stopping when he spotted Gamma.The chief told him that he was glad to see him since he was about to call up all of the excorcists but now Gamma could relay the information.

Gamma listened to what the chief had to say and then headed out, using Nimbus (His trusty cloud shaped Golem) and his head set he called out to all of the exorcists currently on standby in the HQ."To all Exorcists, this is Gamma, all of you who are currently waiting for orders are to gather at the front gate within 15 minutes, further orders will be assigned then and there...That will be all."

Exactly 15 minutes later everyone was there and the brown haired boy informed the rest of the mission."Information gained by finders has shown that a great number of Akuma are heading towards Serponia, a city. In the South-East, we believe Innocence is present and our goal is to protect the city from the Akuma assault while we gather information about the Innocence and find it's location."Gamma explained to everyone.

Joe had stopped doing push-ups, he had gotten up and after hearing what the mission was he immediately headed out."Uhm, yeah let's get going then."Gamma said, a bit nervously and then followed Jojo, under the impression that the rest would do the same.


----------



## Serp (Mar 19, 2009)

Solarus looked around, who would he want as his partner. If Gamma was not with joe he would have opted to go with him.

"Alright who is in need of a partner" Solarus raises his larger buster sword, a mirror length on each broad side of the blade. Allowing the light to glint of it.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 19, 2009)

*Alphonse & Isabella*

"So this is fun." Isabella let out somewhat cheerfully as she walked into the group of exorcists, slight hints of weariness getting through her voice.

She brought her hand swiftly to her mouth to stifle a yawn, an endeavor proven futile not a second later as the sound reverberated past her fingers and into the open, catching the attention of the boy walking not three feet ahead of her. He turned and frowned, to which her reaction was to shrug and chuckle nervously, trying to pretend that it was just that fluke even though she was well aware that he knew better.

"Hmph... So you just woke up...?" His remark came out lowly with obvious snarky undertones. Alphonse brought his hand to his mouth mimicking the woman's former motions but this time to stifle a laugh, and this time it proved successful. The glee in his face was, nonetheless, still quite noticeable.

"Yes, actually..." She admitted all too casually as if attempting to appear oblivious to the boy's insinuating expression. "I was so tired last night after--"

"After a hanging at the pub?" Alphonse retorted, bringing his hand back to his mouth not a second after the last syllable resounded through his lips. He was finding it harder every time to keep himself from bursting into laughs. His eyes were getting teary.

"Yes!" Isabella sneered, and as swiftly as her words came out her right hand reached the boy and smacked him in the back of the head with such force that it almost made him trip.

"Wwhyy... you..." The boy turned again, this time with a hand on the back of his head, a visible, tearful pout and a clenched fist.

Isabella shrugged and smirked. "Sorry. I thought I saw a bug..."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Kento and Shou both smirked. "So we get to go to a town and defeat a large group of Akum?" Shou asked. "That seems like it could be enjoyable." Kento comments. "I agree." Shou nods. "I agree with you  agreeing." Kento nods back. "Hehe, We rock." Sho and Kento high five. Completly consumed by their own awesomeness to care about anyone else. "But, Few questions.. Eh it doesn't really matter." Kento waves, he figures he would have to talk to that glasses guy and it would just bug him to even bother with it.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll be with you, Solarus, just for the hell of it."  Aoi said as he walked in.  "Just try not to hold me back, ok?  I don't feel like dying because my partner couldn't hold his own."  Aoi walked up beside Solarus.  "All right, lets get this shit started, I'm in need to kill something!"


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 20, 2009)

"Ah, fuck it, bloody Generals. Commanding me as if I were just their dog, who the fuck do they think I am?" Revel growled angrily. "That said, though, I get to kill all the Akuma I want, so I guess I shouldn't complain, eh?" The Exorcist let out a harsh, barking laugh and swung his spear around wildly as he continued walking towards his destination.

Once he arrived at the front gates, though, he immediately realized that the 'Gamma' who had spoken to all of the Exorcists in the base was not, in fact, a General. "The hell? A little pansy boy is leading this operation? Didn't I see you mucking around with the science department before? The hell're you doin` here?" he asked cynically. Gamma started a little at the new arrival's sudden speech, and stopped walking away. He turned around and explained, "This is my first time working in the field, which is why additional, more experienced Exorcists were requested as back-up."

"Hah! Fancy asking me, 'the One who Belongs to Neither God nor Devil', to babysit someone. Well, listen closely, eh?" Revel said, his eyes widening maniacally. "This 'One' ain't babysitting nobody, alright, so cover your own fucking ass. If you want to give me a partner that's fine too, I don't give a shit as long the guy NEVER EVER STEALS MY FUCKING kills; I sure as hell ain't covering him either, though," Revel said, walking so closely to Gamma that the two Exorcists were nearly face to face, and all the brown-haired male could see were the crazy eyes and visage of his fellow Exorcist.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2009)

"Eh?"Gamma was seriously freaked out at this point, wondering why it was that all the exorcists seemed to hate him."Stop annoying us with your rants Revel."Jojo forcibly dragged Gamma away from Revel, not in the mood for his bull shit.....Well Jojo never was in the mood for it."Use your brain, not only will a large number of Akuma attack Serponia but we will also have to find the Innocence before they do, it's standard procedure to sent in multiple exorcists for that and now that we have a first timer among our mids it's only to be expected that a couple more were assigned as back up."

"He's my partner and so my concern, if you have any further problems you can take it up with me."Joe said,Gamma was out of his element here and was glad that Jojo was helping him out like that."Since we're in a hurry I propose we shut the hell up and get moving."The Gunblade exorcist proposed before he increased his pace.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 20, 2009)

"Revel, you better calm your fuckin' ass down before you get into some shit that you can't worm your way out of." Aoi said, walking up to him.  "Now quit yer' fuckin' bitching and just deal with it, got it?"  Aoi was right in Revel's face when he said this, half-hoping to get a rise out of him.  The other half of him just wanted to get out there and kill some demons.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 20, 2009)

"Now, now, boys!" Isabella interjected with a giggly voice, stepping forward between the men and placing one hand on Revel's shoulder and the other one on Aoi's while throwing a glance at Gamma and Jojo. 

"I know... You're all male and you have an instinctive need to see who can pee the farthest, but from his lady's perspective it all seems kind of pathetic, so please cut it out before you make me regret having gotten out of bed this morning, Ok?" She chirped before diverting her glance at Solarus, her expression turning serious for a moment.

If she didn't miss recall, both Solarus and her were the oldest exorcists in the group. She didn't want to play mom with these people, but if she had to she was hoping to count on him to play dad and help her keep the boy's in check during their mission.

"There will be plenty of Akuma for you to kill so just cheer up and enjoy the trip!" She chimed, letting go of Aoi and Revel and walking ahead.


----------



## Serp (Mar 21, 2009)

Sirus walked upto Gamma "Don't worry, Revel is just like that, it just takes some getting used to. That said, Revel you need a partner for this mission?" Sirus didn't mind Revel for all he was concerned Revel was full of youthful energy the kind that made being an exorcist fun.

The children were being childish, annoying and unprofessional.  Well all apart from Gamma but he was bitching so noone was gona back him up, and well Joe was being Joe, perfect.
"I suggest you guys all behave yourself, I am not gonna baby you so if you fuck about during mission noone is risking their ass to save you lot." He said as he swung his buster sword back onto his back and made way to leave for the mission.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 21, 2009)

"Fine, let's just get this shit done.  Ready to do this, Solarus?"  Aoi said as he walked away from Revel.  In his mind he was thinking wether or not he should go on this mission.  He had been thinking, in the back of his mind, that something was gonna go badly wrong on this mission.  He dismissed these feelings as they would only serve to diminish him in battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"MARCH EVER FORWARD!" the two Hazama brothers comment before walking through the gate, following some of the older Exorcists. The two of them didn't know what they really needed to do for this mission, but hey. It involved the slaughter of hundreds of Akuma, What more reason do they need to go to a town and start destroying stuff? Answer, None, none at all.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

Quite some time later

The group of exorcists had made it to Serponia, the talls walls could be seen from miles away and the guardsmen on the walls wasted no time in opening the gate for them, though Jojo gave them a scolding."What the hell are you morons doing, opening the gate without checking whether or not we are Akuma, we could've transformed and killed you by now if we were."

The guards whimpered and mumbled something about."We recognized your clothing."But Jojo replied with."If the damn Earl is capable of manipulating souls he'd be more then capable of replicating clothes."Eventually Gamma managed to get Jojo to move on, saying that it was indeed a stupid and risky action they really didn't have the time for it.Though adding that it would be for the best if they wouldn't open the gate anymore.

"Uhm, maybe you should say this since they don't really care for me."Gamma whispered to Jojo before adding something else."Alright listen up wankers, we're splitting up in teams of two, me and Gamma take the center of the town and search for the Innocence there, the rest will search a different part so that North, East, South and West are covered as well."Jojo explained."Make sure to be alert if Akuma start bombarding the walls, we need to take those out before they bring down the walls."

After that Gamma and Jojo left, when it was clear who would go where and with who.


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Solarus scowled who did Gamma think he was giving those orders, of course it was Gamma, Joe wasn't the kind of person to think up such orders. 

"Very well, Aoi lets go, we shall take the south." And with that Solarus left with Aoi close at his heels. Solarus had no problems with this young exorcist but he wasn't impressed with him. Solarus could see great growth in young Sirus, Joe and one of the Hazama brothers.
------

"Revel are you coming with me." Sirus asked the man he was sure was slightly insane. 

"Lets take the west section, I have a feeling about that." Sirus was busy trying to get Revel to respond. And that was a task in itself, but that was before seeing that Revel was already partnered up with Alphonse and neither of them decided to mention it, just to ignore him. 

--------
Solarus and Aoi had made it to the south wall. Solarus jumped up on top of the wall and saw an old man on the other side.

"Sir can you let me in, I left my papers inside the city and the guards don't trust me enough to let me in."

Solarus smiled at the old man, and then turned to Aoi.
"Shoot him!" 

Aoi looked at Solarus, with a look that meant are you sure.

"Shoot him he is Akuma"

"How are you sure?" It was obvious that Aoi didn't want to shoot an innocent man.

"This is how!" Solarus was upset that this guy had to have proof, he would do it himself but he couldn't jumped down, fuck him up and then jump back up the tall wall.
Solarus raised his buster sword and directed Aoi to look at the reflection of the man in Eclipse's mirrored side. In the reflection you could see the twisted soul above its head, a sure fire sign it was an akuma.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

With Gamma and Jojo

The two searching the central district of Serponia, most people had taken up shelter in their house because of the impending Akuma attack.That and the rumor that a monster, or more likely Akuma, was prowling in the night here in this very city.They hadn't seen the monster, or any sign of the Innocence yet though.

Jojo was leading, the more experienced exorcist randomly walking trough the central district with Gamma closely behind him, the latter was focusing one mapping his surrounding, calculating possible locations of the Innocence, and other things that the former Science division was better suited for then battle.

Now they were walking over an abandoned market square, from a building nearby an old man confined to a wheelchair was sitting, watching the two exorcists safely from inside the the building and behind the window."Exorcists."The man said in a throaty voice before a black start appeared on his forehead and the man got up from his wheelchair.As if he could suddenly walk again after seeing two of god's warriors.

A loud explosion drew the attention of the exorcists and Jojo yelled."Take cover!"Before the two of them did exactly that.A second later gunfire rained down on them."I didn't expect to run into an Akuma that fast, it must've panicked upon seeing an exorcist suddenly."Jojo said calmly as he drew the handle that was his inactivated Innocence."Innocence Activate."From the handle a revolver's trigger, chamber and then later a blade manifested.

The gunblade was what gave him the name "Gunblade" exorcist, it was simple and effective.....Just like Jojo preferred.He wasn't the flashy kind of person and because of that he immediately rolled out from cover started running and firing at the Akuma.

Gamma on the other hand, remained as he was, sitting and taking cover behind a statue.He was panicking, all the while subconsciously counting and remembering the rate of fire the Akuma was shooting with.This would prove useful later.

With Maxi

The Pride of Noah was currently sitting on a level two, courtesy of the Millenium Earl himself.His mission had brought him to South America, a hot and humid place he didn't really care for.But a mission was a mission and lately the Earl had them focus on South America for some reason.Slowly picking off one exorcist after the other.

The current mission was pick off one more stationed in that branch, apparently the Earl had set an trap for an exorcist in some village and his sources told him that an exorcist had finally been sent to investigate.It was in the rainforest, and it would be a pain to find that exorcist.From up there he couldn't see any more then the tops of the trees.

There were a large number of level 1 Akuma spread trough the area, their purpose was to cause a commotion upon running into the exorcist so that Maxi could locate the exorcist.Now he was forced to play the waiting game.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 22, 2009)

"Sorry, kid, but I'm afraid Revel's already taken." Isabella interjected, throwing a look at Alphonse who was standing nearby, clearly fuming at the fact that yet again the woman had meddled in his affairs and made a decision for him, pairing him up with the veritable psycho of the group. But it wasn't without reason that she did.

"Trust me, it's for the best." She said while getting closer to Sirus. "This way we can all be sure that no unnecessary incidents will occur. Alphonse will not get in the way of Revel's mindless killing, and he's more than capable of protecting himself and anyone else from Revel's potential rampages."

She smiled. "So why don't you come with me instead?"

-----

Alphonse shifted his focus away from Isabella as she went with Sirus, turning to Revel and trying to keep his mind off the fact that his partner could very well try to kill him any second now. He started at him with a vacant expression for a few seconds, the man making so effort to conceal his crazed, bloodthirsty persona.

"Right... I suppose we can go north." The boy said casually and started heading north. Revel let out a grunt and followed. After a few long minutes of awkward silence, the pair reached the northern wall. Many of the guards stationed there seemed quite relieved to see a pair of exorcists approach their area, but there was one who stared on coldly, one that caught Alphonse's attention immediately.

Without second thought, Alphonse stepped forth. "Innocence... Activate!" He commanded, and a pair of white-glowing angelical wings burst from his back. He flapped the wings once before the suspicious guard and this one stepped back; then he wrapped them around the remaining soldiers, pulling them close to him and enclosing them within the feathers.

"Destroy him!" He urged Revel. "He's one of them, I can feel it!"


----------



## Serp (Mar 22, 2009)

Sirus looked at the older woman "Ok we can go together, I still say we should go west."

It really was for the best that Revel went with Al, as Sirus wanted to carve some akuma himself. The two of them headed off to the west.

The reached the western point of Serponia. The streets were empty apart from a few men playing cards, they didn't even notice the two exorcists approach, or they did but didn't care. 

Sirus looked back at Isabella waiting for instructions, despite being a woman, Isabella was still taller than Sirus his head only coming upto her breasts.
"Isabella something anit right here, I can sense it."


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 23, 2009)

"Destroy, eh?" Revel raises his spear threateningly. "You don't need to tell me something fuckin` obvious like that, kiddo. I would have killed him even if you didn't tell me to!" The exorcist grinned psychotically and started running at the guard, spinning his spear in his hand. The guard widened his eyes in alarm and quickly shouted at the exorcist, "Stop! Don't kill me!", but to avail. Revel probably didn't have given a shit anyway. "Innocence...Activate!" Revel yelled, but there was no change to the spear, and it remained a simple steel weapon. 

"Fuck!" the Exorcist swore, staring at the inert pole-arm. This happened sometimes. Due to Revel's hatred for the Innocence, it wasn't guaranteed to activate properly, even with a 10% synchronisation ratio. The guard's face and body suddenly warped, and his frame exploded into the large, disgusting shape of an Akuma. Revel snarled at the hated abomination and gripped his spear more tightly, even as the Akuma started firing its bullets everywhere. As an equipment-type user, Revel lacked the ability to take hits from the bullets as the poison would kill him immediately, and he wasn't fast enough to dodge the attacks either.

"FUCK! INNOCENCE! ACTIVATE!"

BOOM! The stone path exploded and large chunks of stone and cement shot out the ground as Gungnir struck the ground, effectively shielding Revel from any of the poisonous bullets the Akuma was firing. For a relatively slow combatant like himself, he had to resort to using his strength in other ways to protect himself. As the dust from the attack settled, Revel raised his spear in his right hand, and threw.

The Spear of Vengeance was now entirely different; it appeared to be made of some sort of black material, and the shining gold runes that covered the spear gave it a rather eerie image. The white haired youth smiled psychotically, savouring the moment before another one of the hated Akuma would perish. "This here is what's called the Spear of Vengeance, monster. If you want to blame someone and find someone to take revenge on for your death, then blame your fellow monsters for not dying to me that night."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

The east was all that was left for the two brothers. "This matters not!" they shout, walking proudly through the streets. "I like the east." Kento comments. "Yes as do i. The east is nice." The people in the town seemed to be hiding in their houses. No one wanting to come out and say thank you to these men who were risking their lives so these people could actually have a damn life. 

The streets seemed empty, not just everyone in their house empty... The streets felt as if no one had walked on their stone faces for a long time. trash was littered everywhere, dust had begun to pile up. Yeah, these streets had been abandoned by their people. a few figures move in the shadows, But Kento and Shou pay no attention, This entire place is just weird.


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2009)

Aoi had shot down the akuma pretending to be the old man. 
"Finally we get some action." said Solarus as he was starting to get bored. 

The two jumped down of the top of the wall, and wandered around the city some more. When they came across a group of people, Solarus wasted no time, ran and slashed them in half. They were Akuma, and then about a dozen more from around the area ripped out of thier skin and started to shot at the two excorists.
------
Sirus & Isabella

"Isabella, what should we do I don't like the aura around here."
Sirus looked around and his eyes settled on the men playing cards, after a while they threw their cards up in the air and transformed into their akuma form and charged toward the two exorcists.

Sirus activated Yggdrasil's growth ability and the sword grew to about 7ft long and Sirus began to sing at the Akuma.

"Isabella, I need some help here!" He shouted.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Aoi started to play beautiful hell, the strings glowing white as several tornadoes of sound circled him.  His Innocence seemed to somehow be playing an entire orchestra's worth of music despite it being only a violin.  The twisters "snaked" out from Aoi and punched right through several Akuma, sending a shrill sound echoing out after obliterating them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 26, 2009)

With Gamma and Jojo

Jojo was firing repeatedly at the Akuma, though the shots fired by his weren't powerful enough to shoot straight trough an Akuma, the six shot limit was hindering him as well and now was the third time he had to roll back behind cover, in order to give his Lancelot the time it needed to cool off it's chamber.
Once again the cylinder swung out and steam sprayed out.

All the while his cover was being blasted apart, this wasn't a good terrain for him, an large open square like this forced him to take cover behind what little cover there was.If only he could lure the Akuma towards a more confined space, possible a building around here.Calmly he glanced around, seeing nothing from this position he rolled back into view of the Akuma and started firing while he ran for cover.

Gamma had calmed down by now, he was relatively safe now as long as the Akuma didn't move and Jojo was drawing it's attention.The problem was though that Gamma too had come to the conclusion that Jojo wasn't in his element here, he had examined and observed the Gunblade that was Lancelot more then enough to know that the shots weren't that powerful, it really did the most damage in blade mode and like this Jojo couldn't get close enough to use the blade without getting gunned down first.

It was time that Gamma started to assist him, he wasn't experienced but he had some control over his Innocence and should at least be able to help Jojo take out this Akuma.Gamma lacked the destructive power Jojo had but Gamma's intelligence would prove of use.He used the data he gained from looking around earlier and decided a travel route after calculating the Akuma's rate of fire."Wait a sec."He needed a bit more data, for this.He picked up a three rocks, of decent size and threw them all with varied speed, one by one, while he watched as the Akuma reacted to them and fired at them.

With that he could calculate a safe way to get closer to the Akuma, he needed to be withing 10 meters of the Akuma for this.Confident in his calculations he activated his Innocence.His eyes lit up briefly as he did so.He rolled out from where he was hiding, he kept running and ducking behind cover precisely before the Akuma's bulletfire would catch up to him until he finally was in that 10 meter range he needed, the position he chose was inside a building that he entered trough by using his telekinesis to break a window before jumping trough it.

There he quickly started charging his attack, Jojo had gotten a faint idea of what Gamma was planning and so he started distracting the Akuma, by the time Gamma's attack was ready the Akuma had turned away from him and so didn't see it coming when a sphere of compressed telekinetic energy was launched towards him, upon contact the Akuma was flung trough a wall.The stunned Akuma had just been able to realize what had happened when Jojo jumped inside and stabbed him with the blade mode of Lancelot, a correctly timed pull at the trigger increased the force of it.

Jojo quickly jumped back as the Akuma was defeated, Lancelot was deactivated and Gamma did the same with Illuminatus."You learn fast kid."It was more of a half joke, this was as close to making a joke Jojo would go.


----------



## Merodach (Mar 26, 2009)

*Isabella*

"Oh well..." The woman shrugged and let out a deep sigh. "I was hoping we didn't have to fight too many of these but... Not such luck I guess..." She smiled and reached for the scythe hanging from her back.

"Innocence, activate!" Her voice resonated throughout the street and almost instantly the blade of her weapon began glistening, followed by the many jewels encased upon the handle. She smiled once more, taking notice of one the creatures that seemed to be drawn to her by the power of her innocence.

It immediately opened fire on her, to which she reacted by jumping and rolling to her left. Picking herself up deftly she dashed towards one of the creatures and swung God's Left hand at it, the Akuma recoiling as to dodge blow. However, yet again smiling, Isabella knew that no such thing would work. The shimmering trail left by the swing rushed through the air impacting with the demon and slicing it's oval-shaped body in half. Its metallic structure hit the ground almost instantly and crumbled into nothing, leaving behind a faint shimmer that was quick to ascend into the cloudy skies.

"It's that good enough for you, kid?" She remarked hastily, running past Sirus and rushing towards yet another Akuma.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With Shou and Kento-

  ?HAHAHAHA! THIS IS MORE LIKE IT!? Kento cheers. Three Akuma had come out of the shadows. Their bullets were rather slow, he could dodge them easily enough, but it was a bit harder with three. Shou had run off somewhere, he wasn?t sure where yet. ?Now, If Shou had just told me his plan.? Kento jumped into the air, turned and blocked a few bullets before landing on a rooftop. ?Time to get out of here!? He laughed, jumped onto another rooftop and making his way down a street block. ?I?VE RETURN#ED!? A man with long lanky arms comes spinning into the battle, He makes contact with one of the akuma and sends it crashing into the ground. 

  ?There you are brother!? Kento shouts. ?I had to build up momentum.? Shou comments, landing on another rooftop. ?You didn?t kill it.? Kento  looks down at the fallen Akuma. ?Remember our style brother? Shou cheers. ?I WOUND IT! YOU FINISH IT!? they both laugh and jump into the air.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

"Its great!" Sirus exclaimed he had never seen Isabella in action before and he was stunned with how graceful and power she was. 

Sirus now determined to show how badass he was, jumped after another Akuma, Yggdrasil now twice the size of Sirus himself, was helping him to cut down all the Akuma. 

--------------------
Solarus and Aoi, were finished with their Akuma, when a message from Soluras golem alerted them and everyone one else.

"Attention all exorcists, a number of Level 2 Akuma have been spotted at the north wall, please make your way there as backup!"

"Fuck, lets go Aoi!"

Solarus and Aoi began to move towards the north wall.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Apr 3, 2009)

"So, how powerful are these level 2 compared to the level 1 Akuma, not that they're any match for me anyways," Aoi said confidently.  "I at least hope they can provide some sport, cause these fucking weakling level one piece of shit Akuma just don't do it for me anymore."


----------

